# Summer shimmery tutorial/nude lips and purple smoky eye (pic heavy!)



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, I've never done a tutorial before but this morning I skipped my summer school class so I decided to do something worthwhile...

Basically what this attempts to do is to show you how to mix budget products with higher end products to get good results. If you have a lot of pink or red in your skin, you're very pale and you have a few pesky pimples like I do, then this is the tutorial for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really love the glowy, shimmery looks of summer and I also love purples right now so that's what this look is:





What I used:





FACE


Tea Tree Oil Blemish Stick (I don't know what brand this is but I got it at ULTA) 	
Original Bombshell Daily Facial Moisturizer in Love at First Light 	
Rimmel Recover Concealer in Ivory 	
MAC Studio Tech Foundation in NC15 	
ULTA Bronzer Brick (no color name, I found it for $10 at the checkout, haha) 	
MAC Northern Lights MSF (Flashtronic) 	
Cover Girl Cheekers Blush in Natural Shimmer (01) 	
Jane Staying Powder in Sheer Shimmer (04) 
  EYES


Urban Decay Primer Potion 	
MAC CCB in Hush 	
MAC shadestick in Beige-ing 	
FLIRT! eyeshadow in Lime Light (06) 	
MAC eyeshadow in Trax 	
MAC eyeshadow in Sketch 	
MAC eyeshadow in Beauty Marked 	
Milani eyeshadow in Storm 	
MAC pigment in Shimmertime (She Shines) 	
Bourjois lash primer 	
Almay Eyeliner in Raisin Quartz (this was part of the green eyes thing I think) 	
FLIRT! Thickening Mascara in Violet 	
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara in Blackest Black with curved brush 
  LIPS


The Body Shop Born Lippy Shimmer Lip Balm in Satsuma 	
NYC lip pencil in 954-Natural 	
MAC lipstick in Blankety 	
MAC lipglass in Young Spark (Flashtronic) 	
Lancôme Lip gloss in Star Struck 
  TOOLS


Sonia Kashuk Foundation brush 	
MAC 168 SE brush 	
MAC 187 SE brush 	
Bare Escentuals Kabuki brush 	
MAC 212 SE brush 	
MAC 219 SE brush 	
The Body Shop Eyeshadow Blender brush 	
Revlon eyelash curler 
  STEPS

1. Wash face




Gross! I applied the Tea Tree oil stick to any blemishes so no new bacteria grows...

2. Apply Original Bombshell Daily moisturizer with SPF 30




Still Gross!

3. Apply Rimmel Recover Concealer in Ivory




Make sure to get the chin and cover the nasty pimples and redness. I always put a bit under my eyes because I always oversleep and look super tired.

4. Apply Studio Tech foundation in NC15 with Sonia Kashuk's foundation brush.




I always dampen the brush with a little lukewarm water before applying foundation so it doesn't look caked on and blends better. I also stipple it on with the brush and make sure to blend really, really well, especially around any spots or discoloration.

5. Apply the ULTA bronzer using the MAC 168 brush while making a fish face.




I blend really, really well so there's no harsh lines. I only apply bronzer when I do the fish face--and I only apply it to the sunken areas of my cheeks for definition and contouring.

6. Apply Cover Girl Cheekers blush in Natural Shimmer.




I just swirled a bit on using the cheapie brush included with the blush. I smiled and then applied to the apples of my cheeks and blended outwards in a circular motion. I also applied a bit to my temples.

7. Apply MAC Northern Lights MSF using the MAC 187 brush.




I LOVE this color! I blend outward with the brush and make sure to blend it into the bronzer.

8. Prepare for the eyeshadow! I apply Jane Staying Powder in Sheer Shimmer to the area under my eyes to catch any fallout, and then curl lashes with a lash curler.




I also applied Bourjois's Lash primer, but if you don't use lash primer then you can skip that step.

9. Apply Urban Decay's Eyeshadow Primer Potion.




I apply it using the wand from the bottle and rub it in if I can see any lines.

10. Apply the MAC CCB in Hush to your eyes using your fingers.





11. Apply the Body Shop Shimmer lip balm in Satsuma to your lips.




I use less than a pea-sized amount and apply it with my pinkie finger.

12. Apply MAC shadestick in Beige-ing to both eyelids.





13. Apply FLIRT! eyeshadow in Lime Light to the ENTIRE eye, from lashline to brow bone.




If you don't have this shadow you can use Vex from MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. Apply MAC's Trax eyeshadow to the outer corners of the eye and blend into the crease using the MAC 219 brush.




I also filled in my brows with ULTA's brow pencil ( http://www.ulta.com/control/product?...nt=&quantity=1 ) in Brunette. This pencil rules, it has a wax end and a color end on one pencil with a brow brush on one of the caps.

14. Apply MAC's Sketch eyeshadow to the outer corners of the eyes with the 219 brush.




I use a VERY light hand when applying these shadows because of their formulas...the 219 is great for applying a little bit of shadow because it shows you don't need a whole bunch of shadow to achieve a dramatic look.

15. Apply MAC pigment in Shimmertime to the brow bone and inner corners of the eyes using the Body Shop eyeshadow blending brush.




I used very little pigment, but it goes a long way. I also used the Body Shop brush to blend in all the other shadows, especially along the crease.

16. Apply the Milani eyeshadow in Storm to the outer corners of your eyes using the MAC 219 brush.




Make sure to use a light hand with this shadow because the fallout gets kinda crazy. Also, if you don't own the Milani shadow then you can always use MAC's Black Tied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I blended it outward with the 219 for that "cats-eye" effect.

17. Apply MAC's Beauty Marked Eyeshadow to the lash and water lines using the MAC 212 brush.




Again only use a little bit! I also layered the Almay eyeliner in Raisin Quartz over the Beauty Marked for subtle definition...

This is what you should have so far:




(no I'm not angry, haha) Make sure to apply a loose dusting of sheer powder with a brush to set the face look and sweep away any eyeshadow fallout. I used Jane Staying Powder in Sheer Shimmer with the Bare Escentuals Kabuki brush all over my face and blended any harsh lines.

18. Apply the FLIRT! Mascara in Violet to your lower lashes.




I always have a problem with putting mascara on my lower lashes, so it helps to keep the Revlon makeup eraser pen on hand to correct any mistakes, which I had to do here on my right eye!

This is what the color of the mascara looks like:




(Time to clean the sink!) It looks more blue here but it's really much more of a vibrant purple shade.

19. Apply your favorite black mascara to the top lashes!






This is what a close-up of the eye looks like:






19. Apply MAC lipstick in Blankety to the lips, followed by a natural shade of lip liner (I used NYC #954).




Oh noes, it's that cheapie old lady look...

20. Apply MAC Young Spark lipglass and make sure to blend the harsh lip liner away!




Much better! Now I don't look like a streetwalker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




21. All done! Fix the hair and...




dab a bit of the Lancome gloss in Star Struck to the center of your bottom lip and rub your lips together--all set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking


----------



## RoseMe (Aug 7, 2007)

Thats' super sweet!  Thanks!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 7, 2007)

great tut!


----------



## evie42 (Aug 7, 2007)

very nice tut, thanks!


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PBunnieP (Aug 7, 2007)

I have the same rimmel concealer but I've always only used it for under eye circles, I never knew it works on blemishes too! I've got exactly the SAME complexion as you, pinkish (although I'm asian) with random spots. Thanks for an awesome TUT!


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I have the same rimmel concealer but I've always only used it for under eye circles, I never knew it works on blemishes too! I've got exactly the SAME complexion as you, pinkish (although I'm asian) with random spots. Thanks for an awesome TUT! _

 
Thanks!! The concealer was an impulse buy because I had some old Physicians Formula stuff that wasn't delivering anymore. It turns out the Rimmel stuff doesn't BUDGE. One day I had some (different) foundation on and it was so hot outside the foundation just dripped off my face. The concealer, however, didn't move! So now I use it all the time


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

I think I'll buy that concealer =) thanks for the tut x


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 7, 2007)

Great tut & gorgeous look!


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for the awesome tutorial!


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 9, 2007)

that looks great! i want your lips


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 17, 2007)

This look is very pretty. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Jot (Aug 30, 2007)

really nice tutorial!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 30, 2007)

I have pinkish skin too!! Ahhh!
Thanks for the tut!


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 30, 2007)

I love the lips!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 30, 2007)

I luvs the shimmer!!!


----------



## pichima (Aug 30, 2007)

love those colours... and your lips!!!


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone have the pictures to this Tut? I really wanna use my Shimmertime but I need Visuals!


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 1, 2009)

i was excited for this tut .. but no pics lol =[


----------



## Candy Christ (May 2, 2009)

Where did the pictures go?


----------



## bratface (Jul 22, 2009)

You're gorgeous!


----------



## Licota (Jul 23, 2009)

I think you look great even withouth makeup - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And you don't have bad blemishes at all - trust me, I've seen worse!

Love the tutorial, does the Studio Tech work well with normal to dry skin? I have dry spots here and there, so liquid foundation often makes the dry spots really pop!


----------

